# Bad Lippspringe/EGGE/Teutoburger Wald? Meldet euch!



## byronic (27. Juni 2012)

Hi, ich wollt mal fragen, ob es hier Leute gibt die hier in der Umgebung wohnen bzw. biken, und mal fragen, ob man nicht Lust hätte, mal was zusammen zu unternehmen. Fahre eigentlich sehr oft hier in der Egge, Teutoburger Wald, Detmold usw. Eventuell könnte man ja mal zusammen ne kleine Tour starten.


----------



## schorschi (2. Juli 2012)

Hi, ich wohne (auch) in Bad Lippspringe, an der Grenze zu Schlangen. Wir können ja gerne mal eine Tour zusammen machen.  Ich hab' die ganze Woche über Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## byronic (4. Juli 2012)

Ja supi, meld dich doch einfach mal bei mir. Eventuell können wir ja am Wochende was machen. Du hast PN.


----------



## Dreckspatz (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Ich wohne in Schlangen, also im "Dunstkreis".
Leider ist derzeit mit meiner Puste nicht viel los, aber man könnte sich ja mal zu einer Runde treffen.


----------



## byronic (26. Juli 2012)

Wie wärs mit Sonntag???


----------



## -DirtyHarry- (3. August 2012)

Moin,

wir fahren morgen ne Runde in der Egge.
Treffen uns um 14:00 oben am Bauernkamp.
Falls noch wer Lust hat --> http://www.weekendhero.de/forum/thread.php?board=1&thema=57&page=2

VG,
Harry


----------



## byronic (3. August 2012)

Würd gerne mitkommen, aber fahre So. nach Saalbach, daher muss ich morgen meine Räder fertig machen. Wenn ihr das nächste mal ne Tour macht, schreibt die mal wieder hier rein, würde gerne mitfahren.


----------

